# Added Cup Holder to B7510



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

If any might be interested in this handy (read essential) modification!!
Just finished and here are two pics!!
Dean

cup holder.jpg 
cup holder1


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

A.D. the cupholders ok... but NICE tractor....


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks to be insulated as well. Getting fancy now.  

I agree with SJ that is a very nice looking tractor! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2004)

It would be a whole lot easier to go to the dealer and ask him for the Kubota Cup Holder that is on the Kubota ZD-18/21/28 and the soon to be announced ZD-25. They hold both cans and the big insulated mugs, they are powder coated on the metal bracket and plastic. They work extremely well, they are priced right and we sell them for all tractors because tof the design.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Betty,
What I do or choose to build or not build is none of your concern and either is who, what or where I choose to buy or not buy something from!!!

I can assure you of one thing, it won't be from you!!

But thanks anyway for visiting my thread!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dean

Was that a "homemade" sicklebar or an official kubota attachment that you used to cut her off at the knees?:lmao: 

So much for welcoming new members!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

dean...aka Clem K..... aka Mr. Warmth.....:furious: :furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Before you guys get your panties in a wad Miss/Mrs/Mr Betty had already been soliciting on 3 or 4 other threads and was not complimentary in the least!!

Six, It was a western sickle bar crafted with fire right here in Oklahoma with the express purpose to eradicate pushy and unwelcome Sales calls!!

Keweenaw, If all I needed/wanted was a cupholder with tires I would of purchased a John Deere!!!

Betty, as a member A Warm Welcome from me! As A salesman I'll call You OK!!!

:spinsmile


----------



## newcountry (Apr 15, 2006)

Dean, your links aren't working at this time. 

Just a temporary thing, or did you take them down? I'd like to see them.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newcountry _
> *Dean, your links aren't working at this time.
> 
> Just a temporary thing, or did you take them down? I'd like to see them. *


No I didn't take them down but they were on a server that was deactivated over two years ago!

I will put them back on my new one for you ASAP!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

newcountry welcome and here was what all the fuss was about!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

and here!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Someone also asked for the backhoe part + and here that is also!!

Dean


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Arch, original links not working...

Not Found
The requested URL /~custer/cupholder1.jpg was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Arch, original links not working...
> 
> Not Found
> ...


Correct, the server that Custer (me /~custer) had used for several years was reported stolen and TTBOMK is still being investigated!!

Still unsolved!! 

Hope that clears the mystery!!

Dean


----------

